# I'm desperate, please help me.



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

I am at the end of my rope. I have a 4month old ragdoll who keeps me awake all night long, every night for weeks. I haven't slept in weeks. 

He gets on the bed and gets in my face. His whiskers tickle me. Sometimes he paws at my face or he'll lick or bite my chin. He tries to stick his face in my armpit. He gets on my pillow and plays with my hair.

I've tried everything I can think of. I push him down, he comes back up, I push him down, he comes back up. There isn't even a pause in between. I squirt him with a water bottle, he thinks it's a game. He just cleans himself off and is right back at it. Last night at 4am I finally locked him out of the bedroom. It didn't help. He made such a racket at the door and he wouldn't stop. I would love to kick him outside but we live in the city in an apt.

I am literally at the point where I am grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and violently throwing him across the room - sometimes into things - and he still doesn't care. If I don't get help soon I am really going to hurt him. Even now as I sit here at work I'm at the verge of tears and I'm clenching my fists and grinding my teeth.

BTW, my husband sleeps next to me and the cat has absolutely no interest in him at all.

Please someone help me before I really hurt this cat. I feel I'm losing control of myself.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Please don't abuse your kitten! You can seriously hurt him. He is just a kitten and wants to play. It is not abnormal for him to do this. He just loves you. I have never had this problem so I don't have any advice except if he bothers you that bad, take him back to where you got him. This is a part of being a cat owner. Do you have a cat carrier you could put him in at night? Maybe put him in another room? If he bothers you that bad, then maybe now is not the time to have a kitten, maybe adopt an older one. Just please don't hurt him, he doesn't know any better!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this -- for you and your kitten  This is not a good situation.

It sounds like owning this kitten is too stressful for you -- you wrote in another thread that the cat pees everywhere and that you were on the verge of hurting him. You sound as if you have reached the breaking point  

The problems you describe are very frustrating to deal with, so I'm sure everyone here can appreciate how upsetting this is for you. I'm not trying to be critical, but since you are acting out toward the kitten, I sense that you don't have either the time or energy to invest in helping this kitten change his behavior. It will take both to help your cat learn to behave appropriately -- only you know whether or not you are willing and able to make this commitment to your kitten. 

Maybe this is not the right time for you to have a kitten who needs so much attention. If so, it would be better for everyone to return the kitten. Please don't hurt the little guy  

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Kitty is getting a response from you.. and that's what he wants.

Buy some earplugs, take a sleeping pill, wear extra thick pajamas, or go sleep at a friend's guest room for a few nights. When you've had some rest and are in a better mood, see if you can sleep at home and ignore him for a few nights. After a little while (it took a few month for Mac), they will stop doing it because you're not 'playing' their game. You could also shut him out of the bedroom, but you have to be firm and not give in when he makes a racket. After a few nights, he will stop.

The other alternative is to shut your kitten into a 'safe' room... together with food, water, and his litterbox. Sometimes, shutting them in a separate room by themselves has a different effect than shutting them out of your bedroom and he might not make a racket.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't hurt Sammy, nor do I want to. I am restraining myself for weeks now, and today is the only day I would have really liked to pinch his little head off. I was really upset when I wrote my first post, and have calmed down now.

As far as the peeing is concerned, we put 2 additional litter boxes around the apartment and as far as I know, the problem is fixed. We haven't had an accident in at least a week or two. (yay!)

I am more than willing to work with this kitten to get him to behave properly, but the truth of the matter is that I just don't know how to train a cat. If this was a dog, it would just be simple negative and positive reinforcements and the problem would be solved. But with the cat, it seems that no reinforcement what-so-ever is working.

I just need a direction to go in that is going to work, because right now I'm going in aimless circles. So, I know that pushing him away and kicking him off the bed don't work, locking him out of the bedroom doesn't work, and squirting him doesn't work. What's left? I just have to accept that I will never sleep at night again? It's not that he wakes me up and goes away after a little while, it's an all night ordeal. I've been getting 2-3 hours of sleep at night if I'm lucky, and even those hours are broken up. It would make anyone crazy.

Tonight I am sleeping at my parents house and I can't wait. I might try spraying him in the face with Bitter Apple rather than water. That stuff is nasty. All other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It makes me so sad to read this.  Please, please don't hurt the little kitten. He's just trying to show his love for you. 
If it's stressing you out that badly you should consider bringing him back and maybe getting an older kitty who is more mellow and laid back. 
Prayers and hugs for both you and the little one.
:sad nekitty


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Please do not spray his face with Bitter Apple. It may seriously hurt his eyes.

I concur with sefaleth's suggestion of putting him in the bathroom (or another room with a door if you have one) at night with a litter box, water, food if you choose to free-feed him, and some toys. If you can still hear him in the bedroom, try earplugs. With luck, after awhile he will get bored and start sleeping during the night. Balance it with as much positive reinforcement as you can give him for good behavior at appropriate times/places.

The most important thing with cats is to be firm and consistent. If you give in even once, it will restart the behavior all over again.

I also concur with everyone's statements that this kitten loves you and doesn't understand that's he's aggravating you. It sounds as if you care about him and want to keep him, so I sincerely hope that you can find a solution that will allow you and him to live together happily.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> If it's stressing you out that badly you should consider bringing him back and maybe getting an older kitty who is more mellow and laid back.


I 100% agree!


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, of course it's stressing me out. I believe it would stress anyone out. Severe sleep deprivation is extremely unhealthy both mentally and physically. Some countries use sleep deprivation as a form of torture you know.

Don't get me wrong, I love the cat. I'm on this forum because I'm looking for help to find a solution. If I wanted to get rid of him I never would have written on this forum in the first place, I would have just done it.

I am not abusing him. The negative effects of abusing him would be detrimental to my relationship with him. I do not want Sammy to be afraid of me. But I do need a solution. We do have a spare bedroom we use as an office. We normally keep it animal free because we have guests stay in there and there are a lot of computer cables laying around. Maybe I will kitten proof it and stick him in there at night.

I'm pretty surprised that so many of you are telling me to get rid of him. Wouldn't you be upset and stressed out if you hadn't slept in weeks? Honestly, it's not helping me.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

This may sounds crazy but maybe getting another kitten his age would help. They could entertain eachother and maybe leave you alone...

Also, around 3am every morning, one of my cats, Oliver, wakes up and comes into our room and starts meowing and thrashing around stuff. I get up and throw him in the guest room. He has a bed to sleep on, his favorite blanket, and a window to look out of. The window keeps him entertained. I'd suggest trying to put him in your guest room with a window he can look out of.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Heather102180 said:


> This may sounds crazy but maybe getting another kitten his age would help. They could entertain eachother and maybe leave you alone...
> 
> Also, around 3am every morning, one of my cats, Oliver, wakes up and comes into our room and starts meowing and thrashing around stuff. I get up and throw him in the guest room. He has a bed to sleep on, his favorite blanket, and a window to look out of. The window keeps him entertained. I'd suggest trying to put him in your guest room with a window he can look out of.


We were actually offered another ragdoll for adoption - a one year old. The owners are getting a divorce or something. Maybe that would be a good idea. I'll talk to my husband about it. And if it still didn't work then maybe I could lock the both of them up in the guest room and not feel bad because they can keep each other company. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The kitten bothers you all night because he's getting an reaction out of you, be it positive or negative. Ignoring him when he bothers you (no petting, no talking, no food, no flinging him across the room) is the only way to train him out of this. Pull the cover up over your head and play dead until he goes away or curls up goes to sleep.

That said, there are some things you can do to get him to stop bothering you in the first place. A good interactive play session before bed (with a laser pointer, Da Bird etc.) and then a meal will tire him out and promote a decent nap. Leaving some food out for during the night grazing may also help. Make sure he has a window where the shade is up that he can look out of. Maybe buy one of those Cat sitter DVDs being discussed in another thread and leave it playing on loop mode on a TV that's not in your bedroom...basically find some creative ways to keep him occupied when you can't be his playmate.

Personally, I don't think locking him out of the room is a good solution unless you plan to always have the door closed. It doesn't teach him not to bother you. The same with putting him in a different room, although, if you need to resort to something...I think I prefer the different room solution. Maybe you can keep him in the separate room on weeknights and work on the other methods of keeping him occupied on weekends when you can afford to be disturbed a little more. 

You readily admit that you don't know much about cats, so I would like to recommend that you do some reading. "Think Like a Cat" by Pamela Johnson Bennett (or Bennett Johnson...can't remember the order), is a good place to start. She is an animal behaviorist and I really like her approach. 

Regarding everyone telling you to get rid of Sammy....you posted that you're at the end of you're rope and you've already been abusive to him. We're all cat lovers and want to protect the cat, suggesting you return him is the surest way to protect him from further abuse. I would also like to add that if you a responding to a kitten in this way, who doesn't know any better, that you have no idea how to train...maybe you need to assess your anger management skills. Because *I am literally at the point where I am grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and violently throwing him across the room - sometimes into things* is a really, really inappropriate response.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Doodlebug. Maybe the reason he keeps bothering me all night is because I keep reacting to him, whereas my husband doesn't (mostly because the cat doesn't bother him, but still...). Maybe Sammy thinks that getting shoved down by my feet or thrown off the bed is a fun game and he doesn't think it's negative. I was doing it because I thought he wouldn't like it and would get the point - obviously I was wrong.

I would like to add that while my actions towards Sammy have not been nice at all lately, I have in no way hurt, injured or traumatized him. I think I have been upsetting myself more than him. As much as I'd love to spank the daylights out of his little fuzzy butt at 3am, I don't, and that's because I'm crazy about him.

I have owned cats for nearly 30 years now and I have never encountered this problem before. Therefore, I do not know how to fix it. I think that it one of the more frustrating aspects of this whole scenerio.

I am going to do everything that everyone suggested. I am going to play with him and not let him nap from the time I get home from work until I go to bed. I am going to try to get him to eat before bed too (that might not work though because he free feeds and is more interested in playing than eating). I will cover myself up at night when he wants to play & if he still won't let me sleep I'll stick him in the guest room for the remainder of the night. And furthermore, I will not abuse him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

kjr928 said:


> Wouldn't you be upset and stressed out if you hadn't slept in weeks? Honestly, it's not helping me.


I'm with you on this one! I'm taking meds that don't let me get a good night's sleep. 
BUT, when we lived in CA, all the kitties slept with me on the bed and at around 2am, The Wanderer would begin his "commando" attacks on whomever was on the bed. NOTHING I did would deter him. He seemed to like having me chase him down the hall with my eyes blazing and me yelling bloody murder about what was going to happen to him if I caught him. I never caught him.
I began shutting the door after he would wake me with his 1st raid. Eventually, his antics outside the door would attract the attention of the other kitties, too...and it morphed into no one sleeping with me after the first raid, they'd all be put out of the bedroom.

My situation was different because I had a lot of cats (6) and they did not rattle the door or cry outside it. I think if you get Sammy tuckered out, it will help...but I also feel that if he has a kitty play companion, it will take most of the burden off of you to entertain and exercise him.
Heidi


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Heidi, it helps to know that I'm not only one ever dealing with this crap & also that someone has empathy for my lack of sleep! It feels like I got smacked in the back of the head with a 2x4 and my eyeballs really hurt too! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cat has started wanting to crawl under the blankets with me, which is sweet, but I stay awake until she crawls back out because I'm afraid I'll smother her, so I'm losing much needed sleep, too. This morning was the first time she hasn't in a few days. I have insomnia, so I need every minute I get, so I understand your frustration about the lack of sleep.

P.S. I LOVE ragdolls - have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, kjr928, I didn't mean to sound unsympathetic to your situation.

Until about a week ago neighbor dogs barked all night ten feet from my bedroom window, so I do know the torture of sleep deprivation and how it can make you crazy. 

Heidi and Doodlebug both have good suggestions. Playing with Sammy till he's thoroughly tuckered out before bedtime is a good idea, too. Just my opinion, but i think Heather's idea of getting Sammy a companion to help expend and redirect his kitten energy is the best of all. 

:catrun


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Seth and I had both been losing sleep because of the cats. I kept getting woken up by the kitten jumping on the bed and playing, and he would be woken up by the other 2 trying to snuggle up by his head. I love my cats and I would love to have them be able to sleep with me, but the lack of sleep stresses me out, makes me edgy and moody. Most nights now they get shut out of the bedroom. Some nights only Cheddar (the kitten) is shut out or confined to the livingroom and kitchen. 

I like doodlebug's suggestion of keeping your kitten shut out or in another room during the weeknights and then allowing him in one the weekends and trying some techniques to get him to stop bothering you.
I agree that by reacting to his attempts at play (even though it is a negative reaction) you are reinforcing the behavior.
If you shut him out of the bedroom, he will no doubt protest and make a racket outside the door for a few nights (have some earplugs handy) but if you don't respond in any way, that usually stops after a few days.

Giving him a playmate might help keep him occupied and prevent boredom, but instead of waking up to his attempts to play, you might instead be waking up to kittens chasing each other over your bed.


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey, I know how the 3am antics can make you a little crazy. I'll admit that there were some mornings where I wasn't too gentle about booting Mac's furry butt into the bathroom/sunroom, but do try to hold off on the throwing. 

Good luck, and I hope you get a good night's rest at your parent's tonight. It's a lot easier to ignore a cat after a good night's sleep - and keep going. It usually takes a few months, but I've not heard of the described techniques not working. It will probably seem like the suckiest, toughest months of your life, though.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I would be tempted to try the guest room before a second cat. I only say this because you said he had some peeing issues.
I would make the room as comfy and as lovely as possible. It would be better if it was a hardwood floor or something- something he can't get his claws into to dig at the bottom of the door.
Put a scratch post in there, obviously a litter tray a bed and even a little meat mat type thing. Like those microwaveable heat pads to put in the bed. It will give him somewhere warm and toasty, just what they love and take his mind off trying to get out. Then of course there is some toys. I would also put in some hanging toys that can be more fun.

Now this may take a couple of weeks before he gets use to the idea. We use to have our cats in the bedroom, well we just leaft the doors open and they had free run. When we got the dog we had to close the bedroom door at night or she would have the house destroyed. Our guys hated that, and ripped up the carpet digging at the bottom of the door and crying that horrible yowl outside the bedroom door. In the end (now) we shut them in the kitchen. You can't hear them from the bedroom and it is a tiled floor in there so they can't dig at the bottom of the door.

It took a couple of weeks before they got use to that fact they wern't allowed in and thats that. So you need to try and have a few more weeks patience trying this and seeing if he gets use to it.


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

I had the same problem with Cleo when we first got her... and with Tink before that.

Try this. When she jumps up, take her and tuck her in under the blackets with you near your chest and hold her. She will start to squirm... hold her for a good 30 seconds then let her go. 

Rinse and repeat. After a few nights of this, she will learn that coming to you at that time will result in her being "cuddled" not played with and she will start to refrain from doing it. But again... be patient. You may not get alot of sleep the first few nights you do this, but trust me, after a few nights it will be worth it.

second benifit (if you will see it as one LOL) is once she out grows her kitten stage, she will start to snuggle with you at night. 

As for the "ignoring your husband", my cats are the exact same. Neither will cuddle with my wife, but insist on both sleeping with me all night on my side of the bed. Mind you, they wont ask my wife for food all night and will wait till I come home from work at 9pm then scamper to me and drag me in the kitchen to feed them. *shrugs* cats... lord knows their logic.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

kjr928,
I do understand your frustration (most of us have been there) BUT getting rough with the kitten is not the answer and will only make things worse. By the way, this may also explain the inapproprate peeing problem you were having earlier.
Every kitten I have ever had has kept me up at night until they were taught not to. They are nocturnal animals by nature and have a huge amount of energy and need to learn our schedules. This was done as doodlebug discribed. Have a long play session before bed, make sure he's fed and then completely ignore him. Any attention, even negative, will enchourage him to play. It will take some time and you will be sleep deprived for awhile. It's just part of having a kitten and, if you can't handle that, you really need to reconsider whether you should have a kitten at all.
If you had a baby who was crying all night would you scruff it and throw it across the room?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just have to add that some members have found that getting a second kitty DOUBLED the problem, didn't solve it. And _some_ cats like being the only cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with the "spare room" technique. If this kitten seems to need company, and all is going well, I'm a great believer in having two cats. I hope all goes well. 

Marie, you won't smother Cinderella. My Pixie used to sleep under the covers with me. It's very cozy for us and them!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to disagree with the 'get another cat' suggestion. It makes no sense to me that getting another cat would fix a behavioral issue with the existing cat. Yes, it could help, but it could just as easily backfire and become a bigger problem. Then she'll have 2 cats with behavioral issues that she doesn't know how to fix.

kjr928...a couple more suggestions on the feeding. Maybe take the dry food away when you come home and don't give him anything till bedtime. Or does he like wet food? Giving a snack of wet food every night at bedtime would be like a treat. Ideally switching him to an all wet food diet with set mealtimes would be the best solution...it would help you with the sleeping issue because one of his meal times could be at bedtime, and a wet food diet is so much better for him than dry (see the sticky in the Health & Nutrition forum). It doesn't have to be exclusively wet food, you could use dry to supplement when you can't be home on time. 

I would still like to recommend that you read Think Like a Cat, even though you've had cats for 30 years. I've had cats for over 20 years and when I read some of what she had to say, many lightbulbs went off in my head. I learned a lot. I think it would be really beneficial for you. 



kjr928 said:


> I would like to add that while my actions towards Sammy have not been nice at all lately, I have in no way hurt, injured or traumatized him.





kjr928 said:


> I am literally at the point where I am grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and violently throwing him across the room - sometimes into things - and he still doesn't care.


You didn't say you *want* to toss him across the room, you said you've actually done it. You may not have hurt or injured him (yet), but you have surely traumatized him and probably given him bruises (whether he appears to show it or not). Ya gotta stop it...it won't help him or you. So take our suggestions, read the book I recommended, get creative and come up with a plan, but you really need to keep your anger out of it...even if things don't seem to be working. Go back to the drawing board and try something different. Look at it as a challenge to outsmart a cat (which isn't always so easy :lol: )

BTW, I absolutely understand how pesky a kitten can be....I have a 4 month old kitten too.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

kjr928 said:


> Thanks Heidi, it helps to know that I'm not only one ever dealing with this crap & also that someone has empathy for my lack of sleep! It feels like I got smacked in the back of the head with a 2x4 and my eyeballs really hurt too! 8O


Many of us have a cat that disturbs us at night -- myself included. I really do understand your frustration about having your sleep interrupted. But your comments about hurting the cat made it sound like you had a bigger issue than not getting enough sleep, which is why I (and others) suggested that maybe this kitten isn't right for you. 

It's good to hear that you want to make things work with your kitten. 

I agree with others who suggest ignoring your cat's attempts to wake you up. I also play with my cats in the evening to tire them out and give them lots of attention bfore bedtime. 

I have also found that having a special place for my cats to sleep helps. I bought a cozy cat bed for each of my cats and put them in it each night. The one who was disturbing me, Pepper, had her bed next to mine. I put her back in her bed each time she woke me up, without petting or talking to her . She still does it now and then, but she has gotten much better. Now, the cats go right to their beds each night when I call them and say "bedtime!!"


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas was big on this kind of behavior as a kitten.

While I slept, he'd lick my eyelids, up my nose, in my ears, my chin...he'd bite my chin and my nose as well.

Like the others said, any reaction is a reward. When he would wake me up doing these things, I pulled the sheet over my head. Not the most comfortable way to sleep but it actually worked. After only a few nights he got the hint that when sleeping, I am no fun.  Now if he is bugging me in bed while I am awake, all I have to do is pretend snore and he leaves, he knows that fun time is over. 

Just an idea, he will grow out of it eventually.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Crystal211 said:


> Great idea, Lisa! My kitties have wonderful beds and they all have their own place they sleep at night.


LOL Crystal, you must have alot of cat beds for your gang :lol: Makes me think of a kitty bunk room  I love seeing my cats in their little fleecy beds!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Now that I think about it, the kitty bed situation may be part of the reason Holly is so well behaved at night. I have a bookcase headboard that is split into 3 sections. The ones on the left and right are covered with doors, but the middle section is open...it's intended for your alarm clock, a place to put the book you're reading etc. But, of course, mine has a cat bed in it. Callie used to sleep there, then Maggie took it over...but stopped using it about a month before Holly came home. Holly promptly adopted it as hers...from the very first night. It's right near my head, so she's really close to me. Sometimes she reaches out a paw and puts it on my head or I reach up and hold it...she's the only cat I've ever met that likes to hold hands, most of them pull away after a few seconds. Anyway, it's a very cosy, protected spot in very close proximity to me. She's goes in it at bedtime, without any prompting from me, and is usually there most of the night.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

If you do decide to put her in another room at night be sure to provide her with various kitty toys to play with. Hang a few feathers from the doornob, give her some catnip mice or some soft balls to bat around. PetsMart has a tubular thingy with a pingpong ball inside and holes for kitty to bat around the ball. I'd keep a nitelight in one of the wall plugs and would even consider leaving on a radio on low tuned in to talk radio or a music station.

I've had experience with 2 sets of litters that I kept until I could adopt them out and the kits never, ever bothered me because they had each other to entertain themselves.

Kittens are very needy little things and if they don't have a sibling/playmate well, you're the next best thing you know.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

*UPDATE*

So, I got to stay over at my parents' house on Thursday night, which was so great because I slept the whole night through. 

Last night I figured I would try to ignore Sammy - since I didn't have to get up for work the next day. First we played with him for a solid hour. We got him so crazed and out-of-breath that he was panting. But the truth is that it didn't help much. We went to bed around midnight and he started his thing around 3am (as usual). I guess 3 hours is enough time for him to recuperate from strenuous activity. I just kept covering my head with the sheets which prevented him from licking/biting/pawing at my face - but it also prevented me from sleeping. So then he started laying on top of my head - or on my neck - or on some other uncomfortable place, and I would just turn over & that would make him move. 

But I never touched him the whole night - no pushing or flinging or squirting. It didn't make a difference though. Maybe it's something that will take some time. During the week I'm going to have to lock him in the bedroom, because I have a job I need to be alert for. 

This whole thing is like a nightmare, but I'm not going to use any negative reinforcement anymore. It doesn't work anyway.


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

*PICS*

BTW, here's a couple of pics of the cute little pain in the butt:


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update! 
It will definitely take time... it took a few months to break Mac of the habit, and he was an adult at the time... 

You're doing great by not giving in - already he is trying 'new' ways of waking you by sitting on you, because what he used to do isn't working any more. Now it's just a matter of outlasting his persistence.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my! That is one cute pain in the butt! I know you need your sleep, though. I guess he needs his own bedroom.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

He is so cute! It looks as if he loves you and just wants the attention. I hope things work out!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm glad you got some sleep the other night!
I love the pic of him lounging on you, does he have a cute spot of white in the middle of his forehead? Very adorable.
h


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE*



kjr928 said:


> Maybe it's something that will take some time. During the week I'm going to have to lock him in the bedroom, because I have a job I need to be alert for.


Yes, it will take awhile to retrain him. Hang in there! I know it's really frustrating, but he will catch on eventually. He's a doll  

Just curious...does he like to knead you? If so, you could try to find him a comfort object to knead instead. My cat Pumpkin kneads every night before bed, and it really comforts her and helps her settle down.

My cats were separated from their mom too young, which is why I think they behave the way they do...is that the case with your cat, too?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sammy is *SOOOO *CUTE! :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww! He looks like an adorable little snuggle bug :lol:


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah, he is so cute and growing like a weed. 

It's amazing what lack of sleep can do to your brain. I feel like a totally different person since I slept at my parents' house. Being so upset with a fuzzy little monster is so out of character of me - and then flinging him around the room on top of it!

I just hope that he gets better and I don't have to live like this. It was awful. I want to be able to sleep with him but it's going to be tough for him to learn if I have to keep him in a separate room 5 nights a week. 

Last night was pretty bad - he started around 3am and didn't let up until almost 8am. But I actually found myself not getting so angry even though I wasn't getting any sleep, because I wasn't really TRYING to stop him like I was before. Don't get me wrong though, I'm still not 'happy' about it.

I'm sorry if I upset all you guys with my horrible behavior. It won't happen again because #1 - it's not nice, and #2 - it's not working.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww, Sammy is soooooooooo cute!  :jump :wiggle 

Amazing how getting some sleep, and feeling rested & refreshed, can change one's whole outlook.  
:angel :kittyball


----------



## kjr928 (Dec 18, 2006)

:jump 
*GUESS WHAT!!! * Since the night I ignored Sammy, he hasn't kept me up once!!! He's left me alone for 2 whole nights! 

If ignoring him for just one night was enough to put a stop to his annoying behavior, I will truly be amazed. I will also kick myself in the butt for not getting any sleep for 3 weeks when all I had to do was ignore him!

Everybody say a prayer that that was the end of it! It almost seems too good to be true! I hope it'll last!
:jump


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's great    

I hope his good behavior keeps up!! In the meantime, you're getting some much-needed sleep  

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's wonderful news!  I'm so glad you've found something that helps, and are feeling so much better. :thumb 

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

This is great news! Let's hope he keeps this up!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awesome....hopefully he got the message :lol: 

Eventually you should be able to get to the point where if you do wake up during the night and pet him a bit, he'll just settled down and snuggle in.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

If that's all it took, Sammy is (as most cats are :wink: ) very smart. You just had to communicate what you wanted in a way he could understand. 

It's great you're gettng the sleep you need and deserve!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I completely understand your desperation about getting some sleep. As a total insomniac myself, and having had some noisy upstairs neighbors who woke me up every night for months, I know what a lack of sleep can do to you. It affects every aspect of your life --- your mood, your energy, your enthusiasm for doing anything, your hunger, your thought processes, you name it.

I just wanted to weigh in that I've never let Rookie sleep with me. I know she would wake me up every 15 minutes or so with the slightest movement. As someone here said, I'm the one who has to get up and go to work the next day! More power to people who can do it, but for the most part I think it's just a bad idea. Is that hurting her somehow? I doubt it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great news and you have such a pretty cat too :wink: . I hope it stays that way!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, he's so handsome!
That's great news! You may still have some bumps in the road but it sounds like you're on your way. Good going!


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

*Good for you! Here's another "monster kitten" story: A few years ago, a litter was born to my inside- only Calico (she skipped out on me one day). I picked 2 kittens for myself. The other 2 found homes. The two I kept were adorable, affectionate and absolutely brilliant! One problem, everytime I walked across a room, they would both come flying out from whatever furniture they were lurking under, and climb up my pants legs! OUCH!! No matter what I did, they kept doing it. It suddenly occurred to me that my reaction was a game to them. I'd holler and swat, and they would both scatter off. What fun! What scratches! I soon learned to grit my teeth and not yell, not swat, not chase with the water bottle. (wow, did that take some courage) The game ceased to be fun for them. When they would run out, I would just bend down and put my hand out (palm out). No words, even if one still made it up the pants leg. No yelling. A few days later, no more climbing the "Mommy tree". They saw my reactions as exciting and fun, no matter how loud and mad I was! Wow, those kitten claws are the worst! Their Mommy is now spayed. (not me) LOL*


----------

